

Bitcoin's Religion Problem - jordanbaucke
http://onemanmilitia.blogspot.com/2013/06/bitcoins-religion-problem.html

======
e3pi
"...Bitcoin promises to be different: everyman is own bank, we can throw of
the chains of Wall St. oppression, fees, financing of wars, bullshit financial
advisors whom pimp you mutual funds into your strictly enforced 401k, and a
litany of other advantages that only a technology, no a religion could
provide, and most importantly, we can trade with one another like free people
are supposed too, or at least like they did in the 1850's on Wall St."

You only notice your shackles when you've new room to move.

